# Help with streaming MKV files from PC to Xbox 360/PS3



## Israar (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!

I'm in a little bother at the moment, I have Media Center setup and running perfectly fine for streaming video and audio from my PC to my Xbox 360, though my only niggle is that I cannot for the life of my get it to stream MKV files.

Originally I couldn't view the files through the Media Center on my Xbox 360, though now it will see the MKV files it just can't play them.

I'm wondering whether I'll need a specific codec on my PC, or whether it needs the settings tweaked perhaps?

Has anyone actually managed to stream MKV files from their PC to either an Xbox 360 or a PS3 system at all?

If any information is needed reply and let me know, I'll get back to you as soon as possible.

Cheers in advance!

--Lee


----------



## Batou1986 (May 13, 2011)

Try ps3 media server http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
under the transcoding settings click on mEncoder check the ASS subs options and check use video scaler set the res to 1280x720 and it should play just about everything.

I use it all the time its nice because u can go to the transcode folder and chose which Audio and sub tracks to use.
If your 360 is not wired or wireless N u might have to change the quality settings a bit to get it to work, btw the xbox cant handle 1080p streaming hence the scale options, 
but you can stream 5.1 at the cost of more network bandwidth.


----------



## Israar (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the swift reply mate!

I doubt I'll be trying it tonight, though I'll download it ready for trying! I wasn't aware that the Xbox wasn't capable of handling 1080p streaming, I must say though for streaming I tend to use wired, I prefer the wired option due to less interference and better network strength (well, normally more reliable anyway!)

Once I've had a play with this tomorrow, I'll let you know exactly how I get on. Thanks again for the swift reply and handy tips! 

--Lee


----------



## Akumos (May 13, 2011)

Someone suggested ps3 media server to me, work a charm for the exact same thing!

Uses ur computers resources too so you don't get lag!


----------



## Israar (May 15, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> Try ps3 media server http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
> under the transcoding settings click on mEncoder check the ASS subs options and check use video scaler set the res to 1280x720 and it should play just about everything.
> 
> I use it all the time its nice because u can go to the transcode folder and chose which Audio and sub tracks to use.
> ...



Just for an update for everyone, I've not yet tried this with the PS3 yet, as I've moved down south now, so my PC is still up Manchester :O

It works like a charm and doesn't take much to sort it out, very very simple to configure and takes few minutes to setup, using the scaler settings as Batou1986 has mentioned worked like a charm! 

Concerning streaming I do liked the consoles to be wired, then I know I'm getting the most out of my network, I've yet to try the wireless on it, once I've sorted myself out properly and got my PC and everything else down here, I can test with the PS3 also both wired and wireless 

If anyone is considering streaming, I would highly recommend this, it's very effective and takes little to setup!

Thank you very much Batou1986, you've helped a bundle with this and made a big job small for me 

--Lee


----------

